# Spesh Allez, praxis 6806 bearings



## mustang1 (22 Nov 2017)

If you look at the specs for this Allez Sprint, it shows the bottom bracket as "praxis 6806 bearings". 

What does this mean, that it's using a BB30 but with the praxis bearings? 

https://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/product/11609/2018-allez-sprint-comp/


----------



## gbb (22 Nov 2017)

While I've never had a BB30 so don't know about getting into the BB itself, the bearings used will be 6806, an industry standard bearing...in all probability 6806-2RS...ie, with two rubber seals.


----------



## Globalti (22 Nov 2017)

Possibly fitted inside a Praxis Works BB shell, which is a pretty nifty design but needs a couple of special tools to remove and replace. Nothing to worry about, go for it.


----------



## mustang1 (22 Nov 2017)

Thanks. 

I wanted to check it wasnt an adaptor.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Nov 2017)

Praxis say it’s not a conversion. You can make your own mind up about that.. It’s to enable a BB30 shell to use Shimano hollowtech.
https://praxiscycles.com/conversion-bb/


----------



## Globalti (23 Nov 2017)

It is an adaptor but it's a pretty good system. If it creaks take it out and grease everything.


----------



## mustang1 (23 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> It is an adaptor but it's a pretty good system. If it creaks take it out and grease everything.


I'm a bit skeptical: don't they say that about every BB problem.


----------



## Globalti (23 Nov 2017)

No need; I have invested considerable time in solving BB30 creaks and I like the Praxis Works system but it must be installed with lots of grease on the interfaces.

BB30 cranksets installed straight into the bearings can also creak but this requires the use of bearing fit compound, which I have explained in detail several times on CC.


----------

